# Welchjer Acer Predator?



## C0mput3rFr34k (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallöle! 
Nen kumpel möchte sich unbedingt nen Acer Predator kaufen und hat diese zwei Modelle als Möglichkeit:

Acer Aspire Predator G3610 W7HP64 - PC Systeme - computeruniverse
Acer Aspire Predator G3610 W7HP64 - PC Systeme - computeruniverse

Er will, dass ich entscheide, ob es sich für Spiele lohnt, sich den teureren zu kaufen. Ich würde sagen es lohnt sich nicht, was denkt ihr? Bin jetzt net so der Kaufberatungspro...

MFG LEON

Also zusammengeafasst: Der teurere hat anstatt nem i5 2400 nen i7 2600 und anstatt 8 Gigabyte Ram 16...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2011)

Nein, das lohnt sich nicht. Der i5-2400 ist in Spielen ein bisschen langsamer als der 2500, und der ist wiederum fast genauso stark wie der 2600er. Wenn es jetzt 50€, maximal 100€ mehr wären: o.k., dann ja. Aber bei 200€ lohnt es sich nicht. Dafür müsste noch mehr dabei sein (SSD und/oder noch eine zweite Festplatte zum Beispiel)


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (10. Dezember 2011)

okay! ich wusste es doch   und usb 3.0 brauch er auch nicht 

welches mainboard ham die teile eigentlich??


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie komm ich bei der Beschreibung vom 1. PC nicht ganz mit. i5 2400 Dual Core??? Sollte der nicht 4 Kerne haben? Für nen 2 Kerner wäre auch der Preis bissel hoch. Oder bin ich nür zu blöd das Datenblatt zu lesen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Dezember 2011)

Nee. im Datenblatt steht Dual-Core  Muss wohl ein Schreibfehler sein...


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (10. Dezember 2011)

Ist so ein preis eigentlich angemessen? kommt mir ein wenig teuer vor... Gibt es so PC's net im MEDIAMARKT?!


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Dezember 2011)

Der Preis ist okay. Mann könnte den vielleicht auch aus Einzelteilen zusammenbauen lassen, dann könnte man noch das gewünschte Mainboard reinbauen, evtl. ein anderes Gehäuse und nen leisen Kühler => für evtl. den gleichen Preis, aber das muss nicht unbedingt sein. 
Obs jetzt genau DAS Modell im Mediamarkt gibts, weiß ich nicht. Musst du nachschauen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2011)

Du könntest in einem Hardwareshop online sicher den PC auch etwas günstiger zusammenbauen, oder auch bewusst geanz bestimmte Bauteile selber aussuchen, zB Mainboardmodell oder Grafikkartenhersteller. Aber zumindest der mit dem i5-2500 ist okay dafür, dass Du da einen namhaften Gesamthersteller hinterstehen hast, der natürlich dann auch beim Support einfacher zu handlen ist als ein selber konfigurierter. Der mit dem i7-2600 ist aber an sich schon viel zu teuer. 

Beim Mediamarkt haben die Erfahrungsgemäß selten wirkliche "Gamer"-PCs, und wenn, dann oft recht teuer, weil die sehr früh PCs "einkaufen" und von tagesaktuellen Preisen weit entfernt sind. Ab und an gibt es aber durchaus PCs, die man da ruhig kaufen kann - und haben die nicht sowieso auch teilweise Acer vor Ort? Online finde ich weder bei Saturn noch bei MediaMarkt aktuell PCs, die ähnlich stark oder besser als die beiden genannten Acer sind UND nicht dann direkt viel teurer sind.


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (11. Dezember 2011)

ja, war heute mit meinem bro im mm um kopfhörer zu kaufen -.-  die ham nur den teuersten predator für rund 2000€ ... natürlich mit nem "overclocktem (standart Hz Zahl ) i7 


man sollte diesen laden echt verbieten


----------



## svd (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die sind manchmal nicht ganz sauber. 

Sonst, EpicBursch hat sich in diesem Thread einen PC bei hardwareversand.de - Startseite zusammengestellt.
In Post #11 findest du eine Liste der Komponenten, für die Endfassung sind noch einige Sachen ausgetauscht worden.

So ist die CPU jetzt ein "Core-i5 2500K", das Mainboard ein "ASRock P67 Pro3" und das DVD Laufwerk ein beliebiges *internes* Drive.
Epic braucht keine Festplatte, die müsstest du auch noch hinzufügen. Und evtl. kann der CPU Kühler noch gegen ein leistungsfähigeres Modell ausgetauscht werden.

Selbst mit Assemblierung, Versand und sogar Windows 7 müsstest du ein gutes Stück unter 800€ bleiben. Und hast trotzdem einen "Komplett PC" (weil du ja nicht selber basteln musst).


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (11. Dezember 2011)

ja ich würde den pc ja schon gerne selber für ihn bauen, aber er will ja unbedingt dieses tolle ding xD


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Dezember 2011)

zz...Lass ihn halt n geiles Gehäuse raussuchen und den Rest baust du für ihn zusammen 
Dann wird er schon zufireden sein


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (14. Dezember 2011)

wie gesagt! er wil ldas ding sich kaufen und will keinen selbst gebauten  :/ idiot... ich hätte so viel spaß gehabt


----------



## svd (14. Dezember 2011)

Naja, mehr als darauf hinweisen, dass er für weniger Geld einen besseren PC mit zu 100% selbst ausgesuchten Komponenten bekommt,
wo er auch keine einzige Schraube anziehen muss (naja, bis auf die zwei am DVI Stecker), kannst du eh nicht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. Dezember 2011)

Mal wieder typisch für einen, der absolut keine Ahnung hat 
Lass ihn halt..ist ja sein Geld, nicht deins


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (15. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Mal wieder typisch für einen, der absolut keine Ahnung hat
> Lass ihn halt..ist ja sein Geld, nicht deins


 
ich weiß


----------

